# Recording unwanted reruns



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

I set season pass to record New only. I have already had several shows record multiple repeat/rerun episodes. When they appear in My Shows, I can click on them & see original air date & know they are reruns & delete them. Is the TiVo guide worse (re correct listing of New vs. Rerun) compared to the Cox Guide that I had when I had rented a Cox DVR & subscribed to Cox DVR service?

Am I wrong to think TiVo may schedule a recording say, 10 days out, when there is no info on New Vs Rerun but, as the record date gets closer & more info is available & TiVo sees it is not a New episode, TiVo will change & NOT record this rerun?

Some recent, popular shows where TiVo records multiple reruns as well as New episodes; The Walking Dead, American Horror Story. I did double check my Season pass list to verify that I did select New only.

I did check Settings & TiVo successfully connected with Server 5 AM today.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

iconoclast said:


> I set season pass to record New only. I have already had several shows record multiple repeat/rerun episodes. When they appear in My Shows, I can click on them & see original air date & know they are reruns & delete them. Is the TiVo guide worse (re correct listing of New vs. Rerun) compared to the Cox Guide that I had when I had rented a Cox DVR & subscribed to Cox DVR service?
> 
> Am I wrong to think TiVo may schedule a recording say, 10 days out, when there is no info on New Vs Rerun but, as the record date gets closer & more info is available & TiVo sees it is not a New episode, TiVo will change & NOT record this rerun?
> 
> ...


I am seeing this on my one Premiere 4. This is the unit that suffered through the rebooting episode a few weeks ago. After that event, every show that I recorded and deleted got recorded again. Then it stopped until I rebooted the unit to install the Winter update. It then rerecorded the shows I watched and deleted. I remember the two shows it rerecorded has the 2nd and 3rd episode of Homeland. 
All my SPs are set to new only.
My other Premiere 4 is unaffected.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

OP- asked this in another thread, but is your box new?

Tivo does not use the rerun flag. So sometimes when there is a marathon it will pick up older shows. It does keep data for 28 days on anything it recorded, so individual episodes that were recorded and deleted would not be repeated in that timeframe.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> OP- asked this in another thread, but is your box new?
> 
> Tivo does not use the rerun flag. So sometimes when there is a marathon it will pick up older shows. It does keep data for 28 days on anything it recorded, so individual episodes that were recorded and deleted would not be repeated in that timeframe.


That's precisely the question I had... I just got a new Roamio Plus very recently and copied all my SPs over to it. One, maybe two, of them recorded programs I'd already seen and knew to be reruns on reading their descriptions. As it gets a little age on it, I expect to see less and less of this. And it's not happening with any network stuff where the "New" indicator is pretty reliable.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

Box & service ~ 1.5 weeks old now.
Im not sure if AHS & Walking Dead were marathons or not. They may just rerun the previous weeks episode b4 every new episode.

If I remember correctly when Cox DVR would mistakenly record a rerun as new, If I checked the Cox Guide, the rerun would be (incorrectly) listed as a new episode. This is not the case with TiVo as when I check recorded rerun the listing it does not say new & it says original air date weeks or months ago. So, TiVo DOES have the correct data yet records the rerun anyway.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

on a new box, this behavior will go away once the unit reaches 28 days old.

on an existing box, delete the current sp, create a new sp, and see if the issue is resolved.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

It will also record past episodes if you set a SP after the start of a season.
Example, if you set a SP at episode 3 it will record episode 1 and 2 if they repeat in 28 days.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Also if you go a week or so out some shows have generic information. The info gets updated once the network supplies the info. This happens with Robot Chicken. The to do list shows it recording every repeat recording a week to ten days out. A few days before when the episode info is updated it records only what it should. 

It would help if you told us what program this was for.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, moved over SP episodes may still record very recent episodes since they're still within the window of what is 'new'.. (it has no idea what the other Tivo recorded)

Yes, the Tivo SHOULD remove items in the To Do list as you come closer to the date if the guide data then fills in with good data.. But it's got to be like a day or so before hand..


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

As you suggest, I've seen To Do list items disappear as the date approaches and better guide data becomes available so that generic data is replaced with specific data and the TiVo software can determine that the item in question is a repeat.

And I've also seen times where the guide data never gets updated and a recording is made of a repeat. That used to happen with "Simpsons" on local syndication frequently and still does once in a while.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the replies,

NorthAlabama: I have a new box. Very interesting. I will wait a few weeks till Im past the 28 days & see if this recording reruns issue is resolved. 

Jed1: Yes, Ive set up all my SP after the start of the season since I just switched from Cox DVR to TiVO 1.5 wks ago. I do believe the reruns were shows from the prior couple weeks. Certainly they were from this Fall 2014 season. 

Waynomo: The Walking Dead, American Horror Story are two that I recall. 

Mattack: Im only considering that TiVo recorded a repeat if that repeat actually appears in the My Shows list available to watch. 

Now I will go watch American Horror Story & delete any repeats TiVo recorded.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Walking Dead and American Horror Story should have good guide data. 

The shows it recorded it recorded on the new box, but only one time? The first broadcast date is within 28 days of the record date? If so, TiVo still technically considers them new shows as long as they haven't recorded before.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

iconoclast said:


> Thanks for the replies,
> 
> NorthAlabama: I have a new box. Very interesting. I will wait a few weeks till Im past the 28 days & see if this recording reruns issue is resolved.
> 
> ...


Yes. Since you set the SP after the start of the new season it will pick up any past episodes that it did not record. These will be reruns to you but new to the TiVo. Just let the TiVo run its course as it should stop doing this.
You may see this same behavior if you rerun guided setup. I have had some shows rerecord a few weeks after I reran guided set up a few weeks ago.

Just let the episodes record then just delete them. This will be the easiest thing to do.


----------

